# Looking to move to Vancouver on temporary work visa-carpenter



## hollieanddan (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there, 

My husband is a carpenter and we are looking at moving to vancouver from the uk temporarily. I know we will need to apply for a temporary work visa. I understand that to get a temporary work visa you first need a job offer. We were hoping to move by the end of may next year (we will have enough saved by then) but am unsure how soon my husband should be applying for jobs. I have read it can take up to a year to get a visa application confirmed however I cant imagine him getting a job offer now to start work in one years time...

Has anybody else been through the same process? Or does anybody know carpentry companies who are willing to offer a job with such a long lead time?

Does anybody also know the approximate time frame of a temporary work visa? We were hoping on about 2 years...

Thanks in advance!!

Hollie


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Once your husband receives a job offer, it should take about 14-16 weeks for the company to get an LMO (unless they have pre-cleared). Once they get that LMO you can get on the plane anytime after...


----------



## hollieanddan (Apr 16, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Once your husband receives a job offer, it should take about 14-16 weeks for the company to get an LMO (unless they have pre-cleared). Once they get that LMO you can get on the plane anytime after...


Thanks for this info thats great. I am worried about him getting a job as a lot of the jobs online are for an immediate start. As it would be at least 4 months until the start date, I am concerned he will not find suitable employment. Do you know if there are any companies supporting temporary moves in the construction industry? I presumed as carpentry is a skill that is required in Canada that there would have been a lot of information on this, however I just can't seem to find it!!

Thanks

Hollie


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Carpentry is actually on the Federal Skilled Workers list at the moment. You could apply for permanent residence based on your husbands carpentry. It takes longer to get, but, once offered a job he could start immediately, and you would have permanent status in Canada instead of just a one or two year temporary permit.

Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011

As far as I am aware, there are lots of companies willing to sponsor trades to Canada at the moment, especially in Saskatchewan.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Carpentry is actually on the Federal Skilled Workers list at the moment. You could apply for permanent residence based on your husbands carpentry. It takes longer to get, but, once offered a job he could start immediately, and you would have permanent status in Canada instead of just a one or two year temporary permit.
> 
> Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011
> 
> As far as I am aware, there are lots of companies willing to sponsor trades to Canada at the moment, especially in Saskatchewan.


I see that gmo has helped you alot, you may also be interested in the working holifay program, as long as you and your husband are under 30


----------

